
Any portable Linux laptops? - mgb313
I want to buy a new laptop, but I don&#x27;t want to buy one that was made for Windows and change it to Linux. What options are there?
I know about Dell XPS 13 DE but a larger screen would be nice.
======
based2
[https://www.debian.org/misc/laptops/](https://www.debian.org/misc/laptops/)

[http://linux-on-laptops.com/](http://linux-on-laptops.com/)

~~~
mgb313
Thanks, I'll look into it.

~~~
based2
and more
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fzmm87oVQ6c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fzmm87oVQ6c)

